# What Rabbit Rescue are you Personally Involved In?



## Elf Mommy (Apr 3, 2009)

We're looking for a list of Rabbit Rescue Organization that our members are personally involved with!

It would be nice to compile a list of those rescues. 

Please list the name of the Rescue and any contact information that you have for the rescue. 

Our auctions will start going toward specific rabbit rescue organizations that our members support!

Thank you!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this just US based and specifically rabbit rescues? Or can it be general places too?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 3, 2009)

Dane County Humane Society www.giveshelter.org


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 3, 2009)

International Rescues are Welcome!!! I don't think anyone would refuse a donation to help the bunnies.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 3, 2009)

Soulmate Rabbit Rescue, although we've benefitted from the forum before. Christmas before last, actually.

Also, Sheboygan Humane Society.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2009)

3Bunnies Rabbit Rescue 3bunnies


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Co-founder of the Daytona Beach chapter of Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. I also volunteer for Halifax Humane Society.


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2009)

I volunteer with Midwest Rabbit Rescue www.rabbitrr.org (although we've done a ton for them with our zootoo push!).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 4, 2009)

I volunteer and do whatever I can for the rabbitsat the Edmonton Humane Society.
I have been able to supply food (fruits, vegetables, and hay) to feed the rabbits.
At times I clean out cages.







This is Thumper, a 4 year old Neutered Netherland Dwarf cross who was recently adopted (March 25).


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2009)

My only personal involvement with them is that I donate money every so often - because they are too far away from me. But I support Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue in Louisiana (where I got Zeus). 

Here is their website: http://www.magichappensrescue.com/

So far - they've had 272 rabbits adopted and they currently have 17 rabbits available for adoption.

I appreciate the fact that they were willing to adopt Zeus out of state - to a rabbit breeder (former rabbit breeder really). Not many rescues are that "breeder-friendly".


----------



## pla725 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been involved with For Bunny Sake since 2006 as a volunteer and foster parent. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ375.html


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know of any rabbit rescue's in my area, unless SPCA or Adirondack animal shelter has any. I have done a few rescue's of my own. Typically I'll take trips down to the auction that does animals on Saturday nights. I've picked up 8 or 9 as I have room for them and I'll rehab them and make sure they are healthy and I'll locate them homes. I've only ever had to put 3 different auction rescue pulls to sleep (and they were pedigreed too).


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 5, 2009)

Brand new sanctuary a few friends and I just got our 501 (c) (3) for. Please help!

www.tranquilitytrail.org

Tranquility Trail Animal Sanctuary


----------



## Flashy (Apr 5, 2009)

I volunteer with the rabbits at Ipswich RSPCA http://www.ipswich-rspca.org/index.html

I do the home visits to check if the home are appropriate, and have also done other random things like bonding, the Make Mine Chocolate Campaign, etc/


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 5, 2009)

Second Chance Bunnies http://www.secondchancebunnies.com/

I have been volunteering with them since 2008. I help out 2x a week, but occasionally more when needed. Cleaning Litter boxes, giving hay, pellets, veggies, and filling water bottles are all things I help with. I have also fostered.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 5, 2009)

You're doing a GOOD THING, RO !!

I founded Soulmate Rabbit Rescue in 2006 after 3 unaltered rabbits were roaming the streets of Milwaukee, and captured in January/February by my husband. Both females were pregnant. We will be a sanctuary haven, and/or rescue as time, funds avail, for the next 12-15 years. There is no vacation in sanctuary havens. We responsibly care for no more than we can manage. Typically more than the average home.

Because of RO's help we benefitted by all the craft things and efforts in December 2007, as naturestee mentioned. A few more received an "intake berth" and spay/neuter, vet exam, help.

Please put SRR on your compilation list. We have more than 7 rabbits now waiting to transition in. I turned away approx. 15 in the last 3 months. Our fosterers, bless their hearts :hearts (angieluv, naturestee, cmh, myheart, kherrmann3), offer life and a forever-home adoption chance...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9763635

I would like to see the private rescues receive some help. Large shelters that produce marketing letters, have the greater masses of public support, tax write-offs, hold bark'n'wine public fundraisers eliciting funds, well, they TOO are doing Wonderful Things for unwanted rabbits. But their purse and lining is deeper than private rescue. :Lesser-known good people who take on and assist: The smaller, lesser financially-capable humans 
could truly use an extra outreach of support. Thanks for all you do, RO members.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> We will be a sanctuary haven, and/or rescue as time, funds avail, for the next 12-15 years. There is no vacation in sanctuary havens. We responsibly care for no more than we can manage. Typically more than the average home.





> You are awesome!





> Iwould like to see the private rescues receive some help. Large shelters that produce marketing letters, have the greater masses of public support, tax write-offs, hold bark'n'wine public fundraisers eliciting funds, well, they TOO are doing Wonderful Things for unwanted rabbits. But their purse and lining is deeper than private rescue. :Lesser-known good people who take on and assist: The smaller, lesser financially-capable humans
> could truly use an extra outreach of support. Thanks for all you do, RO members.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 5, 2009)

I was reluctant to post this, but felt a few of you should know... JadeIcing gave me the courage to go online with this. :hug2:

Related to rabbits / volunteer involvement : When I volunteered at an area shelter years ago, I purchased an exercise pen for the rabbit socialization program. To be used for rabbit playtime in addition to some that were flimsy and falling apart. Later on the shelter director decided to take that "donation" and place it elsewhere, remove it from the rabbit area. As chief of the shelter, the person could do that. That nice new item found a different spot. A friend also stepped forth at a rabbit education event and gifted funds to be used for rabbit vet care when the budget wouldn't permit a rabbit to get treatment. Later on, volunteers were informed the director would distribute the hefty funds as needed; not the rabbits necessarily benefitting. It's a tough world out there for the 3rd most surrendered pet. 

The innocent buns are fortunate for every rabbit-caring human!
:dutch mytwocents,

Visual inspiration and motivator to those who opt to rescue (photo: one of the street dads, after the snow melted) :

Warning ** Graphic content ** 
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/DomesticOnStreetReality.html


----------



## gbread (May 13, 2009)

No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue in Algonquin, IL 60102

owners: Ron and Lisa


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2009)

Julie, you do such wonderful work with the buns and I have such an immense respect for you! I know what it's like being a "small" rescue. I think that GRR could be considered the largest rabbit-only rescue in Florida, but we are small beans in the overall rescue arena. The Daytona Beach chapter is really striving to be financially independent of the main organization. We're not doing bad, but I still put out around $300 per month out-of-pocket to support our activities. This doesn't include what I spend for litter, food and hay for my fosters. 
As long as I have a good job and can afford it, I'm OK with it (just don't tell hubby how much I'm spending!).

Fosterers, rescues, and sanctuaries ROCK!!! No doubt we are not in it for financial reward.


----------



## BethM (May 18, 2009)

I volunteer with the Missouri/Kansas City chapter of the HRS. Our main activity is fostering/adopting.

Although I haven't worked personally with them, I have also steered people towards a smaller rescue here, LJ's Briar Patch. (They split off from the HRS group.)

There was a bit of drama involved, but I support anyone who is working to find homes for rabbits.


----------



## StarfishSaving (May 22, 2009)

Starfish To the sea Animal Rescue
www.starfishtothesea.org

Our group does not take in just rabbits, we help many breeds and species of animals. Recently our focus has shifted towards rabbits and small animals. They live in foster homes and we only take in what we can safely house. All homes- for any species- are screened thoroughly including a home visit and counseling. We love them all and want nothing but the best homes for them. We have a 100% success rate so far with our rabbits- no returns!


----------



## gentle giants (May 27, 2009)

My rescue, Hope for Hares Rabbit Rescue: http://www.tiptopwebsite.com/hopeforhares06

ETA: I would love to have some foster homes here in Illinois, if anyone has any space open.


----------



## pla725 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone have any tips to recruit and train new volunteers and fosters? Also do you have any issues with them attending meetings? Do you make the meeting mandatory? Are they required to attend a certain number of events per year?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 27, 2009)

I went to a training meeting that was for all new volunteers. It was mandatory and they went over all the different volunteer jobs, including fostering. We then signed up for a particular job, and the person in charge of that contacted us to set up a training session for that job. That was the only meeting I've been to, although they do have volunteer appreciation events and such as well. I think it's important that a volunteer gets trained and knows all of the rules, and how to respond to people's questions about the shelter/rescue (ie what does no-kill mean? how many animals do they take? how many do they euthanize? what are the general policies for surrenders, volunteers, etc?) because even if their volunteer duty isn't with the public they'll be the face of the organization to the people they know.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 28, 2009)

I was recruited as a volunteer by the shelter when I was helping out with the mass surrenders of the rabbits. There was no training or meetings for me, but they gave me free range and access to the facility.


----------



## Bunnylove22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I volunteer and am the Foster Program Coordinator for Little Miracles Rabbit Rescue. This rescue has come a long way in the past few years. It is wonderful now and I am happy to be a part of it. You can check out our website at www.littlemiraclesrr.org


----------



## Jerry in So IL (Jul 15, 2009)

I just joined up with a No Kill Org here in Southern Illinois. My poodle's groomer helps with it and after I gave all of my dog carriers and gear to them, I decided to help with rabbits /cavies. They had a few last year and found out they aren't as easy as sticking in a 10 gallon fish tack and straw!

Anyways, she was happy to welcome me aboard.

Jerry


----------



## osprey (Aug 3, 2009)

I am the webmaster for The Rabbit Haven in Scotts Valley, CA (http://therabbithaven.org) I also take the bulk of the photos of adoptable rabbits that appear on our website, do Craig's List postings and help out at adoption events. We also have foster bunnies from time to time, and have a lot of short term "guests" who are just before or after their spay/neuter surgeries.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 5, 2009)

I run a small shelter myself, I don't get as many rabbits as bigger organazations due to the fact that I live in a more rural town but I have helped about twenty or so rabbits get new homes. (I am a no-kill shelter) 

my e-mail is [email protected]

I am still working on my shelter's website and it is not yet published, will post the url when it is.


----------



## babybunnyhood (Oct 19, 2009)

I know it's not much, but I have put in an application to volunteer at RescueMe. I've got the knowledge and skills they're looking for(I'd say skills ABOVE what they request) but, I'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 24, 2009)

here's an odd question for people that have started up their own shelters/rescues. How do you do it? WHen we get our own place I would love to get a nice size area and work on making a no kill shelter. I hated having to put a few the few auction rescues to sleep, but they were beyond a vets help.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 27, 2009)

Start by doing things like getting your bunny room/building ready, have extra pens and such. Ask your local bunny vet if they might be willing to do discount spay/neuters for you if you were rescuing. Also, I don't know where you get your hay now, but once you have a LOT of bunnies to feed you will want to be able to buy quality hay by the bale rather than the little bags at the pet stores. Check local farms for that, or ask at the feed store about who sells hay locally.


----------



## Ofelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I run a little rescue set up for unwanted/sick/injured bunnies that are more than likely to be euthanased by the SPCA. I have HUGE pens but very small hutches or sleeping compartments. I think my bunnies like their cosy sleeping quarters which lead into tunnels that open out into the pens. Actually I don't have the traditional hutches, preferring to focus on the pens. My "hutches" are converted cat carriers (the larger kind that can comfortably hold four good sized lop rabbits).

These carriers are lined thickly with hay and a cotton lining behind the hay. They are waterproof and very snuggly, like little caves and fit a bonded pair of lops or even 2 flemish. The smaller the rabbit, the more hay I use.

The tunnel contains 2 solid heavy dishes, water and pellets and a flat stone for keeping claws down. The pens lead out onto the grass and although they are heavy, they are moved every few days for fresh grazing. Bunnies cannot dig under them as the pens are moved before they have the chance and the bases are heavy. The pens are divided into 4 sides that are 2 metres long and 1.7 metres high.

So the pen is 2m squared but I often use 5 sides for the bigger buns. I have around 20 of the sides. They have plastic coated wire that is very thick and are otherwise just simple beams of wood nailed together.

Inside the pen, I have a range of fresh veges like broccoli, kale, bak choy, parsley, dandelion, dock and puha. Occasionally I set up banana, apple or carrot slices on bamboo sticks tied up on the panel sides to encourage the buns to reach and search out their food.

I stick to a few simple toys like wooden crates, boxes, rolls with newspaper and raisins, rattles or like some of my bunnies prefer, a plastic chair to climb on.

I have several indoor carriers for sick critters who need TLC or need to adjust to their new surroundings from a confined and safe place.

My vet allows me to pay the "stray" rate and a small weekly amount goes out from my account every week. Donations are at rare times accepted from another rescue center dealing with birds, IF they have extra money.

I can ONLY accept 12 rabbits at a time but the rate of re-homing makes it possible to have new incomers fairly regularly. I am small scale rescue operation and until last week, only had two new bunners over 6 weeks. My keepers, however need around an hour a day of full on attention.

I currently have 8 rabbits and one is off to a lovely new home on Saturday.

Our latest success story is Wing, an adorable baby bear of a bunny...he will need to be added to my keepers as he is too old to be re-homed and we have already gained each others trust. He has had a long hard life and re-homing would be cruel. He loves it here so far.
and with luck could possibly be bonded with the right bunny over time.

Its important to remember than bunnies require brushing, vaccinations, desexing, claw clipping, ear/eye checks daily, cuddles and games, toys, excellent quality food and a yearly check up, company, lots of space if possible, someone who is prepared to monitor their poop (no joke as that is an excellent indicator of their health as rabbits pass a heavy amount of urination and poop).

Also be prepared to accept advice and keep smiling


----------

